# Which St. Croix rod for river and lake walleye?



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am thinking of upgrading this year and don't know the techical aspects of rods. 
If I were to buy an "all purpose" St. Croix rod for the Maumee River run and Lake Erie walleyes which would you recommend? Other brands? Looking to spend between $150-175. I'd like to use it on the Lake for Perch as well.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

6'6'' MH, I like All Star but St.Croix are great also


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

as far price range in a st. croix,the avid fits.6 1/2-7 foot med./fast one piece would be my choice for an all-around eye rod.not the best choice for perch,but maybe a 6-6 1/2 foot med. or med. lt./fast action may be an acceptable compromise for a dual purpose rod.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

For the river your looking sensetivity, Not much out there can beat a 7 1/2 ft med/ Lt. action rod. For the lake I'd look at 6.6 to 7ft med action. Perching I like to feel those bait stealing fatty's so I use a 6.6 med/lite action. 

Sometimes it really comes down to personal prefernce. I do have a suggestion though, I don't know about other people but I for some reason or another am perticularly hard on rods. I can't justify spending that much on a rod that I know some day is going to meet a walleye guy folly  . I just bought a new one piece 7 .6 ft med/ lite action Berkley series one rod. about 80-90$ , unless you got a Wholesale connection  Thank god for good friends. 

Anyhow the rod is really senstive, and has a good backbone to it. Couple that with some 10/4 Fireline you'll be able to feel a fish breath on it. Ok maybe that's a little exaggerated. 

Well that's my two cents, for what it is worth. Good luck


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Before you buy a rod over 6.6 ft, that's one piece, Make sure you can transport it....LOL  , I couldn't wait to get my 7.6ft one piece. Yah know after I got it, it dawned on me........It fits it the Jeep....Barely.  ....when I'm driving I can see just how senitve that rod tip really is, all I got to do is look to my right. LOL


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

1977 walleye guy said:


> I can't justify spending that much on a rod that I know some day is going to meet a walleye guy folly


A St. Croix in that price range will have a lifetime warrenty. I just got a St. Croix Premier. It only has a 5 year warrenty, but it sure is nice. It is a 6'6" med/fast 2 piece (to fit in the trunk of my car). I payed $100 for it from Cabela's.


1977....also check out Shimano rods. They all have liftime warrentys and you can find some pretty cheap.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Rod&Reel said:


> A St. Croix in that price range will have a lifetime warrenty. I just got a St. Croix Premier. It only has a 5 year warrenty, but it sure is nice. It is a 6'6" med/fast 2 piece (to fit in the trunk of my car). I payed $100 for it from Cabela's.
> 
> 
> 1977....also check out Shimano rods. They all have liftime warrentys and you can find some pretty cheap.


You shut them in a door, step on them, spear a tree,snap it in two trying to drag in that snagging s.o.b.ing rock etc. etc.
no one will warranty a rod for a walleye guy folly   
come on no one has ever had a folly? even bill dance has them.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit hit the best all around rod as far as I am concerned. Plain old St. Croix 6'-6" medium action Avid series will do it all. I have caught hundreds of walleye, perch, sheephead and bass with that setup and it handles all well. If one piece is not praticle then get the two piece as the difference in action and feel is quite minor. That rod will allow you to cast, drift and troll the medium sized crank baits. I would couple it up with a 2000 series or even a 2500 series spinning reel from Diawa or Shimano and load it with 10# test Fireline. You will be ready to fish in many different ways with this combo.
Good luck and enjoy a quality and balanced outfit.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

1977 walleye guy said:


> You shut them in a door, step on them, spear a tree,snap it in two trying to drag in that snagging s.o.b.ing rock etc. etc.
> no one will warranty a rod for a walleye guy folly
> come on no one has ever had a folly? even bill dance has them.


I couldn't tell you. I am more careful with my stuff I guess. I haven't ever had any of those issues. The tree one I find really funny. Try carrying your pole with the handle forward next time and you won't break the tip. Smashing in car door? REALLY, you have actually done that. lol pretty funny. I only buy 2 piece poles and have NEVER done that. So while yes everybody has follys. Mine just don't seem to be fishing related.  Um....unless not catching fish counts, then I have them all the time.


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

If I had to choose just one rod for the applications you asked about it would be the 6'3" St Croix Medium action with an extra fast tip. Just picked one of these up last year in the Legend Elite and it has quickly become my favorite. My partner has the same rod in the Avid line and it is in the price range you have described.

Just FYI I have broken one Avid over the years in a rod locker while we were running. Contacted Croix and told them the exact story of how it was broke and asked how much I needed to send them since it wasn't their fault. Cost me $10 for shipping and I had a brand new Avid in about a week. Great company to deal with.

Good luck,

Matt D


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Rod&Reel said:


> I couldn't tell you. I am more careful with my stuff I guess. I haven't ever had any of those issues. The tree one I find really funny. Try carrying your pole with the handle forward next time and you won't break the tip. Smashing in car door? REALLY, you have actually done that. lol pretty funny. I only buy 2 piece poles and have NEVER done that. So while yes everybody has follys. Mine just don't seem to be fishing related.  Um....unless not catching fish counts, then I have them all the time.


You mean to tell me you've never broken anything? LOL that's funny. 

Yes I have when I was younger shut the door on a brand new (done it in the parking lot as matter of fact) rod. 

The tree incendent was really caused from triping over a log while wading one time. Had to be there..........

The rock was probably the stupid one.....My wife loved that one though.

Life is full of follies, I don't get mad......ok I was a little upset on the car door one, but the point is enjoy life and all it funny little things. Rod companies love me  

Later carful guy ahahaha


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

why not get 2 gander mt. guide series, that will set you back about 140-160
and i believe they are made by st. croix.?


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

If your walleye fishing the river, it seems to me that I loose more fish (walleyes) on the medium light rod. The only thing I can deduce is that perhaps there isn't quite enough "backbone" to the ML rod to sufficiently drive the hooks in deep enough. I don't have this problem with the Med. power rod. Just something to think about..Also the medium light will not cut it when the Maumee is flowing high and fast. FYI-Both rods I'm talking about are 6 1/2', fast action St. Croix Avids.


----------

